# Norwegian: drinking shots of aquavit



## Grefsen

I think that writing "drinking a glass of a beer" på norsk would be "å drikke et glass øl," but am wondering how I would write "drinking shots of aquavit?"  By shots, I mean having drinks out of a small glass we call a "shot glass" in English.

Here is the phrase used in an example sentence:

I don't need to drive this evening so I'm looking forward to meeting some Norwegian friends and _drinking some shots _of Linie aquavit. 

Jeg trenger ikke å kjøre i kveld så jeg ser frem til å møte noen norske venner og _drikker noen "shots"_ av Linie akevitt.

Norwegian Aquavit Shot Glass


----------



## Muzze

I am not Norwegian but as fas as I know you use the english word "shot" also in norwegian as I think the case is in all the nordic countries. 

In swedish you can say for example "ska vi dricka/ta några shots?" but the word has also been turned in to a verb so you can say "ska vi shota ikväll"? which means "shall we drink shots ( many...) tonight?"


----------



## brikken

På dansk bruges også det mere hjemlige ord 'sjus'.

F.eks.
Skal vi ha' en sjus?
10 sjusser for 100 kr


----------



## hanne

brikken said:


> På dansk bruges også det mere hjemlige ord 'sjus'.


I agree that it exists, but I don't know anyone who uses it actively in Danish. May I venture a guess that you're a bit older than I am?

@Grefsen: I'd probably call them "Akevitt-shots". "Shots av akevitt" just sounds odd. And that is *if* one of the Norwegians passes by to confirms that they use the word "shot" - it wouldn't be the first time for them to surprise us .


----------



## basslop

Yes "shot" has been commonly used now, at least for the younger part of the population. However I cannot remember that word from for example the 1970s. Unfortunately I can't think of a Norwegian word for it, which at least must have existed then.


----------



## Cerb

I'd use "glass" in the same way as you did with beer. When the word "shot" is used in Norwegian it almost exclusively refers to something you drink in one go like tequila. 

You could raise the question of what types of alcholol people prefer to drink in what way of course, but a shot of akevitt isn't something you'd typically pour down in one go.


----------



## Grefsen

Takk til alle for svar.  


Cerb said:


> I'd use "glass" in the same way as you did with beer.


Would I need to differentiate between drinking from the larger beer glasses or if I wrote "et glass akevitt" would it likely be implied that meant one of the smaller shot glasses?



Cerb said:


> You could raise the question of what types of *alcholol* *alcohol* people prefer to drink in what way of course, but a shot of akevitt isn't something you'd typically pour down in one go.


I'd say it typically takes me about three rounds of Norwegian drinking songs to finish off an akevitt-shot.    However, I have to admit that at one party the week before Christmas I was guilty of downing a few shots of akevitt "in one go."   In that case if I wrote "Jeg drakk et akevitt-shot," would it be clear that I drank the entire shot "in one go"?


----------



## Cerb

I think most people would assume you drank from "akevittglass" unless you stated otherwise 

"To shot" has been Norwegianized to "å shotte", but that's perhaps mainly in use by younger people. "Å styrte" used in the phrase "å drikke noe på styrten" is a slightly informal Norwegian expression you can use. "Å styrte" means to go down, to be brought down or to crash:

- Han styrtet utfor bakken 
- Regjering ble styrtet 
- Flyet styrtet

There' probably quite a few local expressions in use too. 

Using the word "akevitt-shot" wouldn't necessarily mean you drank it in one go, but could cause some confusion as to how it was served or how you prefer to drink it. Chances are a native speaker won't get the reference to "shot" as an amount.


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for hjelpen. 


Cerb said:


> "To shot" has been Norwegianized to "å shotte", but that's perhaps mainly in use by younger people. "Å styrte" used in the phrase "å drikke noe på styrten" is a slightly informal Norwegian expression you can use. "Å styrte" means to go down, to be brought down or to crash:
> 
> *My translation attempts:*
> 
> - Han styrtet utfor bakken *(He fell down the hill)*
> - Regjering ble styrtet  *(Government was overthrown)*
> - Flyet styrtet  *(Plane crashed)*


I'll try to keep these examples in mind the next time someone asks me to do some shots of akevitt with them.


----------



## Cerb

"Han styrtet utfor bakken" could also be used in a context where it's done willfully (skiing for instance), but your translation is a valid interpretation 

I meant to write regjeringen, but your translation is correct.

Seems I rushed my last post a bit..

"Flyet styrtet" needs "The plane crashed"


----------



## ermannoitaly

*Hei*
      apropos et lite   glass akevitt / eau de vie / acquavite 
      Hvorfor ikke  bruke en snaps ( og   et snapsglass)/ en dram (og et dramglass)?
Gjelder det et   lite glass som inneholder cirka 4 cl? 
       På italiensk heter det   "bicchierino" di acquavite / "cicchetto".
Hvis jeg ikke tar feil, er   "grappa" en "brennevin" og når det er kaldt eller i/på   slutten av middagen, er det mulig       at noen drikker et snapsglass grappa   dvs."Bere un grappino" "in un solo sorso" /  med en   eneste slurk.       
Vær   så snille, rett hvis det er noe galt i teksten min ovenfor.        
Takk.
Mvh


----------



## Sepia

brikken said:


> På dansk bruges også det mere hjemlige ord 'sjus'.
> 
> F.eks.
> Skal vi ha' en sjus?
> 10 sjusser for 100 kr


 

En snaps er da ikke en sjus - whisky soda er en sjus. Andre blandede drikkevarer ogsaa. Akvavit drikkes ren og af smaa glas.


----------

